# Moss on slate?



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

Tiny dots of super glue. I do it out of the tank and let it set for a bit before putting it back. Keep the dots really small as less is better when dealing with superglue. It also shows less.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

The super glue won't kill the moss where it touches?


----------



## Snowflake311 (Apr 20, 2011)

superglue is a pain in the butt to work with. The best way is Mesh. you know the mesh bath sponge that you can get for a $1? Well buy one and cut it up use that to attach moss it works so well. sometimes you have to redo it after trimming your moss back. I use this mesh for my Flame moss on rocks its the only way to go.


----------



## darthmilmo (Feb 19, 2013)

Will aquarium silicone work too? I'm building a wall to do a terracing effect. I'm already attaching the rocks with solicone. Can I do the same with moss... just a spot of silicone here and there... I'm using lava rock so I'm sure the moss will attach to its porous jost rock.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

darthmilmo said:


> Will aquarium silicone work too? I'm building a wall to do a terracing effect. I'm already attaching the rocks with solicone. Can I do the same with moss... just a spot of silicone here and there... I'm using lava rock so I'm sure the moss will attach to its porous jost rock.


Silicone really only sticks glass together, so won't work in this case. 

Superglue does work, and is not hard to work with, particularly if you use a gel type one (and not the regular liquid type).


----------



## darthmilmo (Feb 19, 2013)

Thanks for the tip Dark. I ended up using silicone as I didnt read your comment ahead of time. Here is my 3 inch wall (still curing). 

http://imgur.com/L4sF8HU

I'll use super glue gel to attach the moss. I'll also post a pic of my mason work once I see it working in the aquarium.


----------



## HUNTER (Sep 4, 2012)

I just used glue gel on java moss on the rocks, I don't like it. You need to put more than a drop, otherwise you'll get a floater. Also, moss that attach to the glue, will turn white and hardens, I suppose that will be covered once it grows. I'll used the smallest fishing line 4lb. test line on the driftwood and on rocks as well, it works great and the line is not even visible.


----------



## PlantedRich (Jul 21, 2010)

HUNTER said:


> I just used glue gel on java moss on the rocks, I don't like it. You need to put more than a drop, otherwise you'll get a floater. Also, moss that attach to the glue, will turn white and hardens, I suppose that will be covered once it grows. I'll used the smallest fishing line 4lb. test line on the driftwood and on rocks as well, it works great and the line is not even visible.


When super glue doesn't hold there is usually a common fault. People are used to adding more glue to make things hold better. But super glue works in a different way that requires moisture in the correct amount to do the chemical reaction. Adding too much super glue will almost always fail. Tiny dots in many places will make it work as the reaction has the correct amount of what it needs.


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

I've used hair nets (black is best) you can get them at a tack shop (horse back riding) or anyplace that sells supplies for food services (probably cheaper there), The mesh sponges are probably the cheapest option though I have not tried it yet. I'd suspect the plastic of the bathing mesh would last longer then the cotton of the hairnets too.


----------



## darthmilmo (Feb 19, 2013)

AquaAurora said:


> I've used hair nets (black is best) you can get them at a tack shop (horse back riding) or anyplace that sells supplies for food services (probably cheaper there), The mesh sponges are probably the cheapest option though I have not tried it yet. I'd suspect the plastic of the bathing mesh would last longer then the cotton of the hairnets too.


Be very careful, I tried this technique and lost a fish that got stuck there. I wouldn't try this again, unless it's a shrimp only tank.


----------



## wicca27 (May 3, 2009)

moss in general will not stick to slate as it is pretty smooth. if you take some coarse sand paper to it and ruff up the slate some it might stick better. some one in the plant section talked about a moss shake. just toss the moss and some tank water into the blender and then spread and dry start it. not sure how long it will take though. using sandstone would be better than slate as its pretty ruff in texture and would allow the moss to grow on it better. keep in mind fissidens is a pretty slow growing moss to start with so it will take some time for it to grow in


----------



## AquaAurora (Jul 10, 2013)

darthmilmo said:


> Be very careful, I tried this technique and lost a fish that got stuck there. I wouldn't try this again, unless it's a shrimp only tank.


Thank you for the warning, so far its a fauna-less tank (feeding pure ammonia for the BB), but the hair net is tied and strung in a way to minimize any slack for fish to get caught in (though.. again.. no one in there yet to test it). 
Might I ask what type of fish got tangled in yours?


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

I had the same thing happen to me, lost a black neon and an oto.


----------



## jrh (Sep 9, 2007)

Sorry to come late to the party, but here's someone who did exactly what wicca27 said.

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/82384-one-way-attach-mini-fissidens-rock.html

I agree with wicca27 that if you're going to try this on slate, you should probably rough it up some to give the fissidens some little nooks and crannies to hold on to.


----------



## creekbottom (Apr 5, 2012)

How about this idea... Slate is very smooth and not much attaching points for moss. Can I use a layer of epoxy to stick sand to the slate then do the moss milkshake thing?


----------



## neilshieh (Sep 6, 2010)

unless you're dead set on having slate as part of your hardscape i think what the others are trying to say is to just get some other rock or wood. gluing sand onto stone kind of ruins the whole point of stone and would not look good imo. 
BTW you can just go to walmart and buy nylon mesh in their cloth fabric section. Very cheap and easier to work with than cutting up a mesh luffa


----------



## thebuddha (Jul 16, 2012)

i have anchor moss attached to tiny slate pieces, took a little over a month to really hold on tight. would be perfect if i didn't have an algae problem


----------

